# Cure Depersonalization using Focus Correctly



## JayChristopher (Feb 1, 2015)

These techniques will work no matter how severe your depersonalization is.

Focus on your surroundings, remember where they are.

Effective Diversion

Don't think about negative things, your condition, bad things that people did to you. Don't think just do.

Supplements

True Focus supplement

http://www.amazon.com/NOW-Foods-True-Focus-Vcaps/dp/B000WVW6YK

Omega 3 Fish oil, Super Vitamin B complex, magnesium,


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

Kind of a vague post there bro, but I can agree with the basis I take away from it.


----------



## Emillie (Mar 13, 2012)

SING YOUR HEART OUT


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

That's exactly what I used .. Minus the vitamins. I only felt I needed the b vitamins but I never gave the others a try. ALSO PEOPLE... IF anything makes you uncomfortable.. Do it until you are comfortable. That's one of the biggest keys in overcoming dp. If u feel uncomfortable hearing your own voice... Then sing songs for hours. If u feel awkward looking in the mirror.. Keep looking in it. If u feel odd cause u can't recognize your personality... Test it... Do something u enjoyed doing before and try and enjoy it the same.


----------



## Schrier (Apr 8, 2015)

> teh345" data-cid="349808" data-time="1425187648">
> 
> Kind of a vague post there bro, but I can agree with the basis I take away from it.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

what if you can't think because of DP... like blank mind and shiz


----------

